# Shameless Plug



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know Denton and I are revamping the show. We are working on a new format and some new segments. It'll be a few weeks before we are ready to relaunch the show but we WILL be doing shows in the meantime. If there is anything you like or hate about the show feel free to let us know in this thread so we can add and delete as necessary. If you think we rant too much or whatever let us know, we can handle it.

Also, if you're not aware we have a show website now where we post articles on all sorts of topics.

My latest article is called _Cowboys vs. Aliens_. If you'd like to give it a read you can find it below in the link.

Cowboys vs. Aliens ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My opinion is still that they are too long. 45 minutes or so would be better. I've caught a lot of the casts; they are generally interesting enough that I keep returning. But I usually listen while doing a small task, and if I'm done before the show is, chances are I won't finish it.

I hope you keep "News of the weird".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> My opinion is still that they are too long. 45 minutes or so would be better. I've caught a lot of the casts; they are generally interesting enough that I keep returning. But I usually listen while doing a small task, and if I'm done before the show is, chances are I won't finish it.
> 
> I hope you keep "News of the weird".


Exactly what we need to know. We have been keeping the last few a little shorter. This is one of the changes we had in mind. Thanks for your candor!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I generally like the shows although they could be a little shorter. Time has been my enemy here lately so I have missed the last couple.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My thoughts:

I think you two guys are great, but the two anchors on your podcasts are idiots .... they gotta go!
Denton's ranting is a must, its classic and why he is our fav jackbooted thug.
Squatch's candor and humor brings great balance.
Keep the length to 30 -40 minutes. My attention span is mimicking my memory, here of late.
Glad your planning on mixing things up a bit, don't get too predictable.
What happened to Slip's weekly sports updates; like the weekly overpaid dipwad of the week and of course, the NASCAR "racer while rubbin" of the week?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> I think you two guys are great, but the two anchors on your podcasts are idiots .... they gotta go!
> Denton's ranting is a must, its classic and why he is our fav jackbooted thug.
> ...


I'm in total agreement with you on the length. I rarely listen to a YT that is over 30 minutes and stop once I get the gist of it.
Interesting ideas you have!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The only changes I can think of is for both of you to do the show entirely using FM radio "disc jockey" voices and to have a weekly $1000 "call-in" giveaway that is awarded to a caller named "Inor" every week.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

why no video?
Why no Deebo?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> why no video?
> Why no Deebo?


You have a good internet connection, microphone and skype you can be on the show.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You have a good internet connection, microphone and skype you can be on the show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have all the above, but time is an issue right now.
One of these days, i would love too.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> You have a good internet connection, microphone and skype you can be on the show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You guys Skype?? Betcha could record it and we could all watch ya being so clever!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> I think you two guys are great, but the two anchors on your podcasts are idiots .... they gotta go!
> Denton's ranting is a must, its classic and why he is our fav jackbooted thug.
> ...


I will also add a shameless plug for the website with the articles these two Patriots have written You should take the time to read both of their thoughtful reflections and observations and share in their insight I believe you will find the time spent well worth the effort (also if RJames can write Trump with out utilizing a capital T, by gosh I do not have to use periods after my sentences, at least until I get this key fixed on my keyboard that will not place periods in my posts!)

Denton and Sasquatch ? Two Podcasting Patriots Commenting on the Insanity


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I will also add a shameless plug for the website with the articles these two Patriots have written You should take the time to read both of their thoughtful reflections and observations and share in their insight I believe you will find the time spent well worth the effort (also if RJames can write Trump with out utilizing a capital T, by gosh I do not have to use periods after my sentences, at least until I get this key fixed on my keyboard that will not place periods in my posts!)
> 
> Denton and Sasquatch ? Two Podcasting Patriots Commenting on the Insanity


Here, you can borrow some of mine........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You guys Skype?? Betcha could record it and we could all watch ya being so clever!


We don't use the camera function. Neither of us want to look at the other ugly mug.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We don't use the camera function. Neither of us want to look at the other ugly mug.


We turned the cameras on, once. Sasquatch told me I have the perfect face for radio. I took the hint.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ever see Drunk History? 
I want the show to be a little more like that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ever see Drunk History?
> I want the show to be a little more like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The drunk part isn't a problem.

The history part is another story.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

